# Why aren't install images updated within a release?



## unitrunker (Jul 16, 2020)

12.1-RELEASE is from November of last year. Seems reasonable to create new images either quarterly or every "p" release.

I could download 12.1-RELEASEp7 directly for one "hit" on the servers. Otherwise, I'm effectively downloading everything twice.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Probably a matter of resources - human & servers - someone is going to have to build the new images for all platforms, test install on all platforms, roll out to the servers, etc.

If someone has to do that for every p release - someone is going to be very busy.

Installing the release then a freebsd-update fetch/install doesn't take much.

I know what you mean - it would be convenient to get the latest & greatest at the installation time without needing the extra step or two.  But these days it doesn't seem to matter what you get or install (phones, games consoles, laptops, servers) - you have to go through a update step or two (whether for the OS, the firmware, drivers, applications) as part of the set-up process.


----------

